# Red water



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

I came home today to find my warer is pink/ red. Im worried it could be the deadly red algae. Here is a video any help would be great. 

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh528/crossett/?action=view&current=2012-07-14_18-49-39_688.mp4


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Did u bleed into the water??


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

No if i bleed in it i wouldn't be worried. Im worried it could be a red algae bloom. Like the lake in utal. I think thats were it is. Or the red tide.


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

I spilt in a full thing of seachem flourish excel in the tank last night. 100ml.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's weird never seen that before.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

crossett said:


> I spilt in a full thing of seachem flourish excel in the tank last night. 100ml.


A 100 ml bottle of Flourish Excel all at one time in a 75 gallon tank? Did you do a water change?


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

Not at that time did one now. I read the label wrong said bottle is for a 20g for 1-2 months but thought it said for 20g so though there was no problem. Fish look fine, but why red??


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone else have access to the tank that might think a few drops of red food coloring would be funny?

If so, I would suggest investing in one of those stickers I've seen online that read: "WARNING -- tampering with my aquarium will result in an a** whooping you'll never forget!" roud:


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Read this. It looks to me like you did a 14x overdose of the standard dose or a 4 times of overdose of the initial dose of Excel. Be careful:

http://www.aquariumslife.com/featured/algae-control-with-flourish-excel/


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

Not at all just my wife and 3 year old.


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

See this would be the first dose of 5ml per 10 g so that would be a 3 time over dose if my math is right.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

crossett said:


> See this would be the first dose of 5ml per 10 g so that would be a 3 time over dose if my math is right.


Your right.


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

I have posted this in 5 forums and no one has ever seen this before. Its crazy. I filled a gless with tank water took it outside and crystal clear. But if i add any artificial light it shows red/ pink. Weird!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it just your tank light?


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

No i used another tank light and also my DROID light.


----------



## Aquachic (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/info_8180741_causes-pink-algae.html 

Do you guys have a pool complex? Apparently, there is something called pink algae and its bacterial and can be transmitted to an aquarium. The link above talks about it. It mentions that UV will kill it. Do you have a UV filter for your tank? If not, you could get one and try it. If you go cheap, get one like the green machine at petsmart and use it just long enough to kill the algae. I bought one online pretty cheaply.


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

Update. Tank was really cloudy today but still showing some pink not as much as before. Did another 50% wc added some prime and stress coat for the fish. Ill keep everyone updated. Just incase this happens to someone else.


----------



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

Interesting.

If I were you I would ditch the stress coat. Prime is all you need. Nothing beats it. No fancy stuff of some sort included unlike stress coat.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

im curious so far as to the cause!!!

what would cause this and how do we prevent it.. if it is a bacterial infectio. i would think the bacteria tha would grow in a healthy fish tank would easily take over its food source and it would not last long


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe there was some kind of free floating algae that turned pink when killed with the huge excel dose. Just an idea.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

radioman said:


> Maybe there was some kind of free floating algae that turned pink when killed with the huge excel dose. Just an idea.


this is a likely possibility
i hadn't thought of that


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it could have been something to do with the excel. I did a 50% wc and tank is back to crystal clear and no algae. Im thinking ... now this is just a hypothesis... that it was the chemicals in excel that caused this. Just like our atmosphere the sky is blue do to the chemistry of gases with the light shining throw. Since i use aquatic blues they are high on the red and blush spectrum or light.Excel is made for a co2 replacement and co2 gives off a reddish light. No dont beat me up its just a hypothesis.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

it is possible the chemical reflects one hue over the other more prominently
however its NOT c02
its a bioavailble carbon source. it is again, not c02 just a carbon based chemical


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

Well i just meant o2 give off a reddish hue not that it was co2. Thats why i said it was a co2 replacement. Not thring to sound rude blazingwolf. I just wasnt sure what the replacement was.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

AHH soorry!!!!

i reread my post and i sounded kinda jerkish. that was not my intent. i apologize
i was more or less trying to direct to you that it is indeed not c02 but may act in the same manner as c02 as far as light reflection


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

Not a problem i knew what you ment i just wanted to state that i knew that it wasnt co2 but that it was a carbon replacement. And carbon gives off a reddish coloration. 

Still no word back from seachem.


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

Since the tank was red my plants are slowly melting away my jungle val is down to 2 long stems and everything else but my water sprite has lost over half their leaves


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Excel melts Vals. I was thinking, like was mentioned above, that it might have been dead algae. When some algaes die they turn bright red. I was wondering if you had the beginnings of a green water outbreak and the Excel killed the algae.

Maybe someone knows if the type of algae that creates green water turns red when it's dead?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

black algaes turn red..


----------



## crossett (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a bad blue green algae out break thats why i did the triple does. As for my vals they grow 6-8 inches in 2 weeks before i did a triple does.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Anyone else have access to the tank that might think a few drops of red food coloring would be funny?
> 
> If so, I would suggest investing in one of those stickers I've seen online that read: "WARNING -- tampering with my aquarium will result in an a** whooping you'll never forget!" roud:


I have that sticker on my 75


----------

